# Converting video files with dual audio



## ADI8893 (Sep 2, 2013)

i was converting some of my downloaded video files into required formats but unfortunately i found that after converting it i am getting only single audio sound {english }these files is to played in home theater ...........so how can i select the {hindi} audio as a single audio while performing conversion .Right now i am using ANY VIDEO CONVERTER AND AVS VIDEO CONVERTER . Plz help me out ................


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2013)

Use Xmedia Recode and on Audio tab, select both the audio streams and click on the > button. the converted file will contain both audio streams.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2013)

^^depends on container.e.g.you can even put 2 audio streams inside avi container with usual xvid/divx video but then it is no longer a standard avi file & some hardware players/TVs may have issues playing it correctly.mkv is the most recommended container for multiple audio & subtitles followed by mp4.


----------



## Shekhar5 (Sep 4, 2013)

Use Wondershare Video Converter. From down menu select the audio stream of your choice, select output format and other settings. I use this software, very easy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

Handbrake,Freemake are best tools to convert dual audio files
and mkv is the most popular one used for the same.


----------

